
My Battles with Severe OCD and Generalized Anxiety Disorder - charlieirish
http://jackkaufman.net/my-battles-with-severe-obsessive-compulsive-disorder-and-generalized-anxiety-disorder/
======
shenanigoat
Too long, self-indulgent, rambling and unfocused. Not once does he mention
cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT) as a treatment though it's the most
effective, least toxic, and longest-lasting treatment available. His doctors
sound like idiots. One of them literally prescribed private school for
him...along with Zoloft. All the doctors at Yale couldn't save this poor boy
from himself!

This rich kid has severe anxiety and that is unfortunate. It would have been
more interesting to read about his parents.

